# Build your own top notch bow press for cheap



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Build your own top notch bow press for about $150.

This easily presses PSE X-Force bows from the 26" SS version and up plus the BowTech General through Commander with forked riser and anything else up to about 44" limb tip to limb tip.

Here is the link to the original post.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=750658

Best wishes.


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

*bow vise*

I like your concept. I hope you don't mind but I borrowed your idea to make my own. I made a few modifications. The feet are moveable, that is they are able to position themselves to accomidate the angle of the limbs. I am also building everything instead of buying a jack. 

I am still in the drawing phase and has not been proven yet. Opinions welcome

See attachment:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

The CAD drawing is impressive! Very clean and precise. Although this press pictured is already built and sells for 600.00...


The one question I have for anyone is where would you get the wheel on this press for the crank :wink:


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

*press*

I figure I can build the press for a lot less than 600.00. I haven't worked out all the figures yet, but I think I can build this thing for under 150.00. 

The wheel can be bought on ebay for anywhere from $15.00 to $50.00 depending on what style wheel. This type of wheel is generally used for lathes and milling machines.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

I've thought about building myself one of these a while back, but never got around to it. I may just have to dig everything out again. I've already got some precision-threaded acme rod lying around (double-starts) and I can probably grab a wheel from work (old, junk lathes). The only thing I'd really have to decide how to make would be the nut for the threaded rod. I can't remember what size/pitch it is. I think I could make one with a small form and some left-over glass-bedding compound.

-WRM


----------



## ThompsonStrings (Oct 6, 2008)

The fingers that press the bow needs to be offset to the front of the press not over the top of it. Look at the last chance press.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

If you put the fingers to the front like the Last Chance or the EZ Press they flex outward and don't put the same pressure on both sides of the limb. That is why I put them on top so the pressure is always equal. It works fine.

Best wishes.


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

*fingers*



ThompsonStrings said:


> The fingers that press the bow needs to be offset to the front of the press not over the top of it. Look at the last chance press.


I have made those changes already. I thought about that as I was building the fingers. Thanks for the suggestion though.
I assume that this is what your talking about.(see drawing)


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

ThompsonStrings said:


> The fingers that press the bow needs to be offset to the front of the press not over the top of it. Look at the last chance press.


Oh! I see what you are talking about. I looked at the last chance press, however I agree with Archer Dude. If you assemble the arms and fingers in front of the press I think you would have torque issues that will put uneven pressure on both limbs. That's why I like his idea.


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

Nice ideas guys! Hope the info gets posted soon.I would like to build one myself.


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

what happened to this? anyone still working on this?
thanks


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

wolfy692005 said:


> what happened to this? anyone still working on this?
> thanks


anyone?


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

robinfly said:


> Oh! I see what you are talking about. I looked at the last chance press, however I agree with Archer Dude. If you assemble the arms and fingers in front of the press I think you would have torque issues that will put uneven pressure on both limbs. That's why I like his idea.


By putting them over the screw axis, you have to remove stabs and watch for sights etc. By offsetting them to the front you do NOT.

THrough proper choice of materials and gussetting there should be NO worry about flexing if its done right.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Where do you get the big screw thingy and/or how do you make it?????
Thats the part I guess I've missed. I like these presses and would like to make one.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Where do you get the big screw thingy and/or how do you make it?????
> Thats the part I guess I've missed. I like these presses and would like to make one.
> Thanks in advance.


You can find some good deals on the auction site for leadscrew assemblies like this one: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOGAN-LATHE-36-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Here is mine...

I made mine similar, heavy duty, all sorts of adjustment...

Mine can be removed from a mounted bench recive and used at hunting camp in any truck hitch reciever.

It goes from 19" to 56"
Can be used righty, lefty, even vertical.

Not powdercoated yet... but soon:darkbeer:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

robinfly said:


> I like your concept. I hope you don't mind but I borrowed your idea to make my own. I made a few modifications. The feet are moveable, that is they are able to position themselves to accomidate the angle of the limbs. I am also building everything instead of buying a jack.
> 
> I am still in the drawing phase and has not been proven yet. Opinions welcome
> 
> See attachment:



Robinfly that looks great... the only recomendation... You will need lateral adjustment in the fingers for wider/narrower limbs.

JIM


----------



## RKP25 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim... How much did it cost you to make your press?


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*press*



jimposten said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> I made mine similar, heavy duty, all sorts of adjustment...
> 
> ...


Great looking press ! Couple of questions though:
What are the holes for in the "fingers" and are you going to put any protective coating on the ends of the fingers so as to not mar the bow finish ?


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

90-tcom said:


> Great looking press ! Couple of questions though:
> What are the holes for in the "fingers" and are you going to put any protective coating on the ends of the fingers so as to not mar the bow finish ?


Yes, I built three presses... the one in the pic doesnt have it yet, but I went with a heavy duty felt to prtect the limbs from the fingers...

The holes are the best part. Ther are used to turn the press into a drawboard

Pics of that will come as soon as its finnished.

JIM


----------



## Chenry (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like a great press Jim. I have been toying with the press/DB idea but haven't decided on one particluar plan yet. Can't wait to see yours completed!


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

jimposten said:


> Robinfly that looks great... the only recomendation... You will need lateral adjustment in the fingers for wider/narrower limbs.
> 
> JIM


Jim, I have been thinking of making the fingers adjustable so I could press a wide veriety of bows, but I originally set this up to press my Bear Element and Marquis which have the same limb spacing.

Thanks, Jim.... By the way great looking press


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> Where do you get the big screw thingy and/or how do you make it?????
> Thats the part I guess I've missed. I like these presses and would like to make one.
> Thanks in advance.


The screw thingy is just a piece of 1/2-20 allthread or threaded rod. I went with fine thread for a finer adjustment when pressing the limbs.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

jimposten said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> I made mine similar, heavy duty, all sorts of adjustment...
> 
> ...


That one looks alot like the one in my garage. Looks like a Jim Dandy press buddy.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

robinfly said:


> The screw thingy is just a piece of 1/2-20 allthread or threaded rod. I went with fine thread for a finer adjustment when pressing the limbs.


Just a little more unsolicited advice... I would recomend 5 pitch... I went with 10, which means 10 cranks to press an inch... which is fine for pressing a bow... 2-3 cranks and your good to pull strings... but the problem comes in if I am pressing a 42" ata Pro elite, and then need to press my 32" ata z28... I gotta crank 100 times to get the press in position... not fun.

Luckily, I also made my fingers lay down and usable horizantal or vertical... that way if I do have a huge change in ATAs as I mentioned ... I can save 8" by turning the fingers horizontal... But I believe the last chance archery press is made with 3/4-5 acme thread... much better choice in my opinion. 

JIM


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*powdercoat*



rustyfence said:


> That one looks alot like the one in my garage. Looks like a Jim Dandy press buddy.


What is an est cost to powdercoat one of these ?


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

90-tcom said:


> What is an est cost to powdercoat one of these ?


Should not be much, around here you can get a complete motorcycle or atv frame coated for $150

I will be getting quotes on mine in January, but through my work contacts.


----------



## BUCFVR (Dec 29, 2008)

Will this work for complete tear down ( swap out limbs ) ?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Absolutely!


----------



## busty1er (Dec 11, 2008)

*so i got a question for y a*

were did you find the seamless square tubing it looks like your running pretty high tolerances, i bought 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 120 wall and the weld from the factory protrudes out like a 1/16 of an inch down the length of the tube and they dont fit inside on another with that seam there.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

busty1er said:


> were did you find the seamless square tubing it looks like your running pretty high tolerances, i bought 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 120 wall and the weld from the factory protrudes out like a 1/16 of an inch down the length of the tube and they dont fit inside on another with that seam there.


The unistrut website has telescoping square tubing (with and without holes).


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

how is the rod attached to the inner tube?did you weld a plate and drill a hole?
could you post a pic?thanks, gary


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

busty1er said:


> were did you find the seamless square tubing it looks like your running pretty high tolerances, i bought 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 120 wall and the weld from the factory protrudes out like a 1/16 of an inch down the length of the tube and they dont fit inside on another with that seam there.



Buy DOM instead of welded seam and this problem will go away.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

*question*

i buying my fingers what i dont under stand is how the crank works can you help me some people talk about a trailer jack crank


----------



## trykon74 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a drawing made with the measurements and other advice so a rookie do it yourselfer could build this? Thanks


----------



## XFORCE-SS (Jan 18, 2009)

*Here is my press that is a knock off of Archer Dude*

I have made the lateral adjustments by adding a spring in the middle of the fingers. 

It is up and running in the archery shop as we speak and the guys love how easy it works... It is capable of pressing a 50 inch bow that i have in the garage- the bear white tail hunter. 

I made it for my X-force SS

here is the link for mine with pictures.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=867188&highlight=bow+press+x+force


----------



## tanner_c (Dec 13, 2008)

*Places to buy bow press parts*

A couple helpful places to look for handles, lead screws (Acme thread), Acme nuts, etc., are McMaster-Carr (mcmaster.com) and Carr-Lane (carrlane.com). Handles range from $15-40 and the threaded rod is around $30 on McMaster for 3 feet or so. Also, you can buy the rubber dip for your fingers on McMaster for about $8 and even choose your color.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Follow this link for where to buy the parts and all the details on the original posted design.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=750658

Best wishes.


----------

